# Hey ladies, what's your preference?



## coachdiva (Feb 11, 2012)

EDC, EDT or EDP?

  	I prefer EDP, I like the longevity of it, although I will wear the others.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

I personally like EDP, but I have a lot of EDT's too!


----------



## ewaqa97 (Sep 13, 2012)

EDP is more concentrated that ETP so is liked by most.


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree, I like EDP more also.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi, i like EDP too.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 15, 2013)

EDP definitelY!!!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

EDP


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

EDP all the way!!!!!!


----------

